# I love the new stickies



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Long time...

I was going to post for advice on an issue about respecting time, but I see pretty much everything I need to know has been covered in the "manning up" thread.

So many of our problems can be boiled down to a total failure on my part to enforce boundaries. Its a lot to think about.

Thanks!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Good to see you again Chop.

If you have found the discussions useful, that is great.


----------

